
Show HN: Make your Shelter at Home more Delicious - priyankc
https://www.wfhcave.com/
======
priyankc
This is a v2.

For the first version, I made this for people to share wfh desks. After 1 week
and around 70 visits, not a single person shared their desk picture.

Now pivoting to sharing recipes / what people cooked during shelter at home.
Idea is to keep pivoting until I find something that sticks.

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated!

------
_ankit_
Maybe you can expand the theme to include interesting things folks are doing
at home (in addition to cooking). You could also pull in interesting posts
automatically from the social sites like twitter and instagram. Looking
forward to more updates!

------
dexwiz
Teaspoon is one word.

~~~
priyankc
:-) my friend (and also myself) are non native english speakers. lemme fix it.
thanks for pointing that out.

i do similar mistakes around "every day" kinda words. spell suggest helps a
lot!

